
Tempest prognosticator - polm23
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tempest_prognosticator
======
colordrops
Sounds like it worked better than it's more popular competitor, the storm
glass.

Fascinating combination materials... Whalebone, leeches, glass bells. Seems
like something you'd find at the Museum of Jurassic Technology in Los Angeles.

------
tpmx
From the "Caring for your leech" external link:

 _In many ways, a medical leech Hirudo medicinalis can be an ideal pet. Its’
needs are fairly simple and can often be left for a considerable length of
time with little concern and if allowed can become attached to the owner quite
literally!_

------
h2odragon
Sensor technology has sucked right from the start.

------
ummwhat
Sounds like a new Twitter handle for Nate Silver

------
YeGoblynQueenne
Wikipedia needs an Actual Steampunk Technology portal. Or at the very least a
Victoriana portal.

------
currymj
this is fantastic, it could be a parody of olden times technology but it’s
real!

